# How to glue wood to steel?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am making oak "covers" to put around metallic electric boxes.
In the past I have used spray on 3M contact glue to glue them, it made a huge mess.
Then I used Gorilla, it does not seems to hold very well.
Then Liquid Nail, it drips all over the place.
What would you use?
Thanks


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have used liquid nail and you are right, it's messy. I think I would try epoxy and lots of masking tape, green chemical resistant masking paper, and drop cloths. I've never tried it though.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd probably drill a few shallow holes in the wood, scuff up the metal, and use epoxy. Liquid nails has been hit or miss with me. I've had it dry up and break free with temperature changes. Now I just use it to fill carpenter bee holes, lol.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Try the 100% silicone caulk. That stuff will hold about anything.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

POLYURETHANE…GO TO NAPA AUTO PARTS. ITS IN A CAULKING TUBE..ITS USED TO INSTALL AUTO WINDSHIELDS.. THAT WILL GET IT DONE!


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

+1 to the silicone. Plus if you ever need to remove it in the future, a little effort will allow you to. And it's thick enough that it won't get all over everything.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Polyurethane construction adhesive is available at your Big Box Home Store. It works similar to Liquid Nails, but adheres to many more types of material and is more rigid. 
This is particularly useful with stone, concrete and wood surfaces and is super strong when cured.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have used silicone automotive sealers for various glue-ups, it works well on almost anything; the only problem is its flexability, it tends to break down and off after some bumping. I think I would tend to use a good dose of hot glue sticks. Long time ago there was a product called "Shoe-Goo" that was the best glue for anything at all. Thick and sticky, it cured into hard rubber. Haven't seen it for a while tho.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You should wipe the electric boxes well with a solvent, like acetone or alcohol. Some adhesives don't adhere well to a galvanized.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Any time a question comes up about what glue works best for a given application, check out this website - -

http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

could you drill through the metal & screw into the back of the oak? that way you wouldn't have to worry about adhesives failing..


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all

-Bert


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoe Goo has a relative in E6000 and whatever equivalent a crafts place like Michael's has. (It will have an alphanumeric name.)

These products are a little easier to spread than silicone of the GE lineage.

There are also incredible double stick tapes, like those used for auto trim. If your surfaces are smooth and clean enough, these are totally unmessy.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I used a polyurethane adhesive that came in a tube about like a tooth paste tube in size. It was labeled as 
"Better N Nails" I believe. It was an excellent product. I put it in a stripped out hole in an oak door and put the screw in then let it cure. It is still holding 15 years later. I know it really should have had the hole drilled out and a dowel put in then a new pilot hole drilled but I was on a mission at the time and it worked. I would look for something like that.


----------

